# Upper Back Pain



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, all!I've been having this horrible upper back pain for at least a week and a half now. I didn't complain about it, because I thought that it might have been due to the flu that I caught.However, my flu is gone and, still, I get this unbelieveably strong upper back pain (on the left side, just below that big bone (sorry I don't know the official name for it), but a little bit closer to the spine (it's not the spine, though). It's really painful, and sometimes I feel that I cannot even be standing when this occurs. I used to have lower back pain before, somewhere around kidneys, but it is in the upper back now. It's really strange, it's not a constant pain, it comes and goes away, and its intensity changes when I change positions. Is this related to IBS?By the way I am getting closer to Day 50 with my CDs.Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

popeye, go have this checked, so you still don't have perhaps a lung infection or something or perhaps your healing there from inflammation, it seems you have had it long enough to go have it checked out.


----------

